

Ask HN: Is there a bubble bubble going on? - cooldeal

I am sick of hearing of 'Tech bubble', 'Education bubble', 'this bubble', 'that bubble'. When will the bubble bubble break and we return back to the normal use of the word for only true bubbles?
======
tgrass
Most economists agree that a bubble can only be identified in hindsight. So
the only true bubble is one that's been popped.

